# flaring with only one gill



## gulpy (Jul 23, 2009)

hi all,

since the last 2-3 days my betta only flares with one gill, he doesn't completely open the other one. previously he used to flare with both gills completely open. also this one-gill flaring seems to have coincided with him starting to build his first bubble nest.
is this wierd? is something wrong with him? has anyone seen this behavior before?


----------



## gulpy (Jul 23, 2009)

i showed him a mirror and he flared with both gills, though the left one was still slightly less flared, but still much more than before. but when i removed the mirror and showed him my finger he flared only with his right gill. 
he otherwise seems active and healthy and is adding bubbles to his nest. i just did a water change and i am hoping he goes back to flaring with both gills.
i am very worried, *please help*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's probably ok. Just keep an eye on him. Do the gills look inflamed or anything?


----------



## gulpy (Jul 23, 2009)

the gills don't look inflamed - no apparent swelling or redness.
i hope he's just being lazy!!!
thanks


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Sometimes Taco will only half-flare at me, or at anything I show to him. Only once in a while he'll do a full flare (and it's quite the sight! His flare is HUGE compared to his little body!). It might just be his personality. So just keep an eye on your Betta and let us know of any changes.


----------



## gulpy (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks. just knowing that there is at least another betta who shows that kind of behavior is quite a relief.
i added 3 drops of bettafix (diluted it first with water outside the tank) to his 1 gallon as a preventative / precautionary measure.
i am keeping an eye on him and will update if something changes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's probably fine.


----------

